# Is anyone here familiar with "Q anon"



## rhanzlikusaf (Mar 30, 2018)

Q
People have speculated that there is someone on the inside of trumps team that leaks info via anonymous posts via 4-chan 8-chan etc. Some posts line up exactly with trumps tweets, ex: a post said " These things have meanings +++" and then five minutes later trump tweets out a tweet ending in "+++" Take it as you will, I was just wondering if anyone has heard or can tell me more about this "Q". Enjoy your Easter weekend!!!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 30, 2018)

Q has been taken into custody.


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

I thought Q was an MI6 teckkie that made cool toys for James Bond


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Mar 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Q has been taken into custody.


Did that happen recently?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 30, 2018)

I can't decide if Q-Anon is a schizophrenic, or just a person (people?) who enjoys leading people by the nose.  Q is just doing basic cold reading; throw out a bunch of stuff, then retroactively justify it after something seemingly relevant happens.  I mean, think about the scale of Q's grand conspiracy: the Trump administration, which has actually already arrested both Hillary and Obama (despite the fact that they've been observed in public in recent weeks) is set to take down a global pedophile network, the deep state, satanists, and others.  Oh, and Robert Mueller, who is secretly pro-Trump, is actually investigating the administration to provide top cover to take down the pedophile network.  It's all utter nonsense.

I think this article summarizes it best: The Storm Is the New Pizzagate — Only Worse


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Mar 30, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> I can't decide if Q-Anon is a schizophrenic, or just a person (people?) who enjoys leading people by the nose.  Q is just doing basic cold reading; throw out a bunch of stuff, then retroactively justify it after something seemingly relevant happens.  I mean, think about the scale of Q's grand conspiracy: the Trump administration, which has actually already arrested both Hillary and Obama (despite the fact that they've been observed in public in recent weeks) is set to take down a global pedophile network, the deep state, satanists, and others.  Oh, and Robert Mueller, who is secretly pro-Trump, is actually investigating the administration to provide top cover to take down the pedophile network.  It's all utter nonsense.
> 
> I think this article summarizes it best: The Storm Is the New Pizzagate — Only Worse


Its easy to get sucked into these conspiracies, I think there is a part of the human brain that wants to believe so badly.


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> Its easy to get sucked into these conspiracies, I think there is a part of the human brain that wants to believe so badly.


If your nieve to common sense then yes your sucked in. Tinfoil can be a fickle friend.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Mar 30, 2018)

DC said:


> If your nieve to common sense then yes your sucked in. Tinfoil can be a fickle friend.


Agreed.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Q has been taken into custody.


Link?


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

My name is Q Anon...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2018)

Not joking...can someone tell me what this thread is about?


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not joking...can someone tell me what this thread is about?


Try this.
Q
Seems to be a spin on conspiracy theories aimed at the political arena.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2018)

DC said:


> Try this.
> Q
> Seems to be a spin on conspiracy theories aimed at the political arena.


Thank you.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Mar 31, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not joking...can someone tell me what this thread is about?


I posted the full link but it came out to just the letter "Q" in the final post. I apologize.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Mar 31, 2018)

Black site, afloat. UFO. Illuminati. Grassy knoll. 'Nuff said.


----------

